# Free Sirius Radio



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

According to SkyReport, existing Sirius customers who sign up for a $6.99 add-on
subscription can now get a Sirius One car radio for free, the company said yesterday.
Users should log onto their account at www.sirius.com to take advantage.

The offer expires April 30.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I receive free Sirius music channels on my Dish Network TV satellite dish. Only the music channels, no Howard Stern, news or sports


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

samhevener said:


> I receive free Sirius music channels on my Dish Network TV satellite dish. Only the music channels, no Howard Stern, news or sports


That doesn't do much for you when you're out of the house, though.


----------

